# Double 8mm camera



## iKokomo (May 14, 2013)

I just found my grandparents old Revere Model 88 double 8mm film camera and (since I enjoy shooting film for fun) I decided to get a new roll of double 8mm film from B&H. 

I had some questions about it

1. I was wondering if there is someway I can get the manual for it so I can learn about how to load the film correctly. 

2. Where is the best place to get this film developed and transferred to DVD? 

(finally) 3. Any tips or tricks to get started on this camera?? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2013)

Google is our friend.

Bing it on!


----------

